# Worauf ist beim Gehäusekauf zu achten?



## whitex (15. Dezember 2010)

*Worauf ist beim Gehäusekauf zu achten?*

*Worauf ist beim Gehäusekauf zu achten?*
So manch einer hat sicherlich schon einen Fehlkauf erlebt. Genauso ist es beim Gehäusekauf. Damit sie sich den Ärger und den Stress sparen können, haben wir jetzt einen Artikel darüber auf Whitex Modd erstellt, der Ihnen helfen wird.

*Größe*
Zuerst sollten sie sich über die „Größen“ Gedanken machen. Denn es gibt mehrere Größen-Bezeichnungen.
Hier die Wichtigsten:

*Midi Tower*
Midi Tower sind die meistverbreiteten Gehäuse-Arten, sie sind entweder „klein“ oder an der Grenze zum Bigtower. Es gibt sie also in „fast“ allen Größen. Die Durchschnittsgröße bei Midi Towern beträgt in der Höhe etwa 42cm.

*Big Tower*
Big Tower stellen die größte Gehäuseart dar. Sie sind in etwa 60cm hoch. Auch sie sind weit verbreitet und werden gerne bei Gamern wegen ihrem großen Platz und ihren vielen Erweiterungs-Möglichkeiten benutzt.

*Micro ATX Tower*
Micro ATX Gehäuse sind sehr platzsparend und somit auch sehr klein. Sie sind auf µ-ATX Mainboards ausgelegt. Ebenfalls werden sie oft als Wohnzimmer-PC benutzt. Nachteile sind aber die fast nicht vorhandenen Erweiterungs-Möglichkeiten und der geringe Platz. So kann man bei Micro ATX Gehäusen maximal 2 Laufwerke einbauen.

*Desktop Tower*
Desktop-Media-Gehäuse werden als Gehäuse einer Multimediazentrale benutzt. Sie sind kompakt, schmal und fügen sich gut in ihre Umgebung ein.


*Anschlüsse*
Die Anschlüsse dürfen natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen. Deswegen ist es auch wichtig, genug Anschlüsse wie USB, Audio oder sogar Firewire zu haben. Immer mehr aktuelle Gehäuse besitzen schon USB 3.0 Buchsen, doch ohne ein USB 3.0 fähiges Mainboard sind diese nutzlos. Audio IN/OUT besitzt normalerweise jedes Gehäuse. Somit sind wir bei den standartmäßigen Anschlüssen fertig. Doch viele Gehäuse bieten mehr. So z.B. eine Lüftersteuerung oder einen Kartenleser.

*Lüfteranzahl*
Ebenso müssen sie sich über die Anzahl der Lüfter, die sie verbauen möchten, Gedanken machen. Die meisten aktuellen Gehäuse haben ungefähr Platz für 2-4 Lüfter. Bei besonderen Gehäusen der Midi-Tower oder Big-Tower Serien sind es je nach Typ 4-6 Lüfter.

*Anzahl der Laufwerke*
2-3 Einschübe für Laufwerke, Cardreader etc. haben eigentlich alle Gehäuse. Diese sollten im Normalfall auch ausreichen. Ebenso gibt es Gehäuse, deren ganze Front aus 5,25" - Einschüben besteht. Das können zwischen 9 und 12 Einschübe sein, je nach Größe des Gehäuses. Ebenso sollte ein 3,5 Zoll Einschub vorhanden sein.

*Netzteilposition*
Netzteil oben oder unten? Bei den meisten Gehäusen wird das Netzteil unten eingebaut. Dies bringt eine bessere Übersicht und erleichtert das Kabelmanagement. Im betrieb hat jedoch die Position oben aber vorteile, das Netzteil saugt die warme Luft vom CPU und von der Grafikkarte mit raus.

*Qualität*
Da haben wir uns einen Punkt herausgesucht, der wahrscheinlich für viele nicht nachvollziehbar ist, doch auch das kann man herausfinden. Sucht nach Videos, Bewertungen und Reviews zu dem Gehäuse, das ihr in die nähere Auswahl mit einbezieht. So könnt ihr euch einen besseren Eindruck verschaffen.

*Schlusswort*
Fehlkauf hin oder her, jeden trifft es einmal im Leben. Aber wenn sie ein wenig unsere Tipps beherzigen und ernst nehmen dann
bleibt ihnen sowas sicherlich erspart. Das hier sollten die relevantesten Punkte beim Kauf sein. Natürlich gibt es auch andere aber nicht wirklich wichtige Punkte.
Wir hoffen Ihnen hilft diese FAQ ein wenig, damit ihnen ein Fehlkauf erspart bleibt.

*Mehr Anleitungen/FAQ's und Reviews gibts auf Whitex Modd*


----------



## facehugger (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Worauf ist beim Gehäusekauf zu achten?*

Nicht schlecht, diese "kleine" Gehäuseinfo! Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Link zu Caseking. Meinem Wissen nach der Onlinshop mit der größten Gehäuseauswahl.

Caseking.de » Gehäuse


----------

